# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker update, Xiaomi FRP unlock!

## mohamed73

DC-Unlocker v 1.00.1427 update   *Added support for Xiaomi with latest MIUI10 for FRP unlock in 10 sec.
NO need downgrade, NO EDL  - DIRECT FRP unlock* *Old models with MIUI9 currently not yet supported.* 
Xiaomi Black Shark 2 Pro
Xiaomi Mi 8
Xiaomi Mi 8 lite
Xiaomi Mi 8 pro
Xiaomi Mi 9
Xiaomi Mi 9 SE
Xiaomi Mi 9T Pro
Xiaomi Mi A1
Xiaomi Mi A2
Xiaomi Mi A3
Xiaomi Mi Mix
Xiaomi Mi Mix2
Xiaomi Mi Mix3
Xiaomi Mi Play
Xiaomi Redmi 6
Xiaomi Redmi 6A
Xiaomi Redmi 7
Xiaomi Redmi 7a
Xiaomi Redmi 7s
Xiaomi Redmi Go
Xiaomi Redmi K20
Xiaomi Redmi K20 pro
Xiaomi Redmi Note 6 pro
Xiaomi Redmi Note 7
Xiaomi Redmi Y3  *Other phone models running MIUI10 may also be supported for FRP unlock*  *FRP erase Guide:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Prices for الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | for الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Download software الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

